
Many developers and creative pros are blasting Apple’s new MacBook Pro - TobiasFK
http://bgr.com/2016/10/28/macbook-pro-2016-specs-creative-professionals-developers/
======
doubleorseven
Wow. What's wrong with people? It's a laptop! It should be durable and updated
with the latest hardware. Plus more battery time. We go on and on about the
cloud but no one wishes for the xeon family inside ( it will be hard to call
it a laptop with it ). And dont get me started about touchscreens, super
overrated! I really love the idea of the bar and my last pro was a mid 2010.
This pro is now my media center running Sierra, if you asked me back in 2010 i
would never guess i will still see it around today, but there it is. How about
rant on the fact that it's 2016 and cancer and AIDS are still a big deal?

